# Motor Dyno



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

Ok i was sitting on the couch like usually with my motors n stuff heres what you need

2 sprint plas chassis 1/24
1 axel LONG!
2 28toth gears
2 9 tooth crown gears
1electricity meter
4 screws 
2 blocks of wood
1 train transformer
2 bushings

cut front ends off chassis drill to blocks of wood side by side add bushings, gears and axels









next get one motor NEVER CHANGE IT!!!! or speed may differ bolt it in with a 9 crown on it










next get the motor u wish 2 dyno put a 9 gear on it bolt it in and put the train transformer wires attacked to it








then get the electro thing and put the tabs on the dyno motor start the train stansformer watch you engine your dynoing turn the axel turning your generator creating voltage on the electro meter :thumbsup: pretty good for a 13 year old and 1hr time


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Kid that's pretty good for anybody :thumbsup: 
Keep up the good work
Rick


----------

